#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [繪圖] もののけ姫　の　麒麟獸

## 喵咪貓

我第一次畫圖畫到眼睛快拖窗

（那些樹葉）


就這樣...

不知道大家有沒有什麼建議要我修改的？

----------


## 狼仔

呃!!  是公主的那個吧!!!
你把他餵胖了唷~~

----------


## 喵咪貓

> 呃!!  是公主的那個吧!!!
> 你把他餵胖了唷~~


是可愛化了（炸

因為想把牠畫的親近一點

對

是裡面的山獸神喔

不過翻譯我不曉得到底哪個是對的﹦ ﹦

就先以其中一個翻譯來當主題了

----------


## SkyKain

好多角= =
公主，是幽靈公主么？額遺憾我沒看過
很好的風格哦~

----------


## 喵咪貓

> 好多角= =
> 公主，是幽靈公主么？額遺憾我沒看過
> 很好的風格哦~


恩 幽靈公主 也有翻譯 魔法公主

某貓覺得

跟魔法好像沒什麼關係...（咚

我還滿喜歡這一部的

最近還在看風之谷的漫畫版

覺得老宮的東西都很讚喔

----------


## SkyKain

可惜。。老宮的動畫都沒看過（轟：你是不是現代人啊？）
忘了說了
草地畫得很贊哦，我可表達不出這種感覺誒
加油哦~~

----------


## 喵咪貓

> 可惜。。老宮的動畫都沒看過（轟：你是不是現代人啊？）
> 忘了說了
> 草地畫得很贊哦，我可表達不出這種感覺誒
> 加油哦~~


恩

有時間可以去租來看看

有幾部都很不錯


草地＠＠

其實還有待訓練喔

葉子跟草地還有石頭

這是我畫過最認真的一次了（眼睛看螢幕都快糊了

----------


## tsume

好...好厲害!!
同學你好棒呀!!!!!(拇指)

看起來就跟電影裡一樣~
要不要下次試試畫莫那XD~(炸)

p.s. 我覺得可以在腳下加些花草, 麒麟獸走過的地方不是會長滿花草~(雖然一下又枯了@@~)

----------


## 戌天沃牙

話說我之前看了這個影片~
我就在想那隻山獸神到底是啥生物說~XD
是鹿加狒狒嗎@@?
大大上色很好看喔~^^

----------


## 迷龍

好~~精細呀~~~

不過我一開始注意的竟然是旁邊的小小樹精，

沒辦法，畫的太可愛啦XDD

----------


## 喵咪貓

To. tsume
謝謝誇獎,也沒也說很像啦@"@

有加自己的習慣畫法

會畫山獸神是因為朋友的要求的關係(炸

莫那.. 以後有機會再畫畫看(喂

我有嘗試在麒麟獸下面畫花草 不過手殘不太會畫花  還在努裡找方法=="

草到是有了 只是不太多(外加不太明顯)

我會在修修看的@"@


To. 沃犬
其實本貓也很好奇祂是甚麼生物合成的(汗

基本結構是用鹿 只是每隻腿都是三趾蹄

我想臉是比較偏人臉 而不是狒狒(會像應該是因為臉兩側圖騰的關係)
(這只是我推測的= =")


To. 迷幻龍
因為我朋友他交代除了要畫山獸神

還有小樹精也要入鏡

越多隻越好(炸

小樹精真的超可愛的啦XD

我喜歡看牠脖子轉動時候發出喀啦喀啦的聲音

不過我家主人到是覺得這個動作很噁心就是了...(很像脖子會斷掉一樣)

----------


## 狼仔

喔喔!! 說的也是
胖胖的就變可愛的呀~(奔)

沃犬寫到:
我就在想那隻山獸神到底是啥生物說~XD 
是鹿加狒狒嗎@@? 

哇嗚~ 有爆點...
我噴了 = " =
應該是鹿吧!! >"<

----------


## 池

夜巨人我想看/ˇˇˇˇ(誤

記得我看重播 牠好像叫作山獸神(愣

我不是很清楚他的設定耶"

為什麼她踩過的地方會一下茂盛一下死光這樣(噴

可是一直覺得牠的猴子屁屁很噁(炸

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

畫的蠻像的
魔法公主很好看呢![對破壞大自然的人來說 要多看!]

----------


## 寒霜

噢噢ˇˇ是魔法公主的山獸神大人吶XDD(大心)
(不過說真的我比較喜歡他是螢光巨人時的模樣)((群眾毆

吉卜力系列的電影我從小就迷到爆點,幾乎都看過ˇˇ
"魔法公主"這一部算是我第二愛的XDD 

這隻山獸神畫得很傳神呢0w0! 小精靈們也很可愛>///<
而森林的感覺也表達的非常好~ 這張作品真的是非常棒呢>w<

----------


## 喵咪貓

To. 狼仔
是鹿阿

加了人臉的鹿

因為設定集裡面都放著一點一點山獸神的"演化"過程

所以結論就是...鹿!

To. 小池
因為朋友說要實體樣的

所以沒有畫螢光巨人(夜巨人)

不過牠長得好大隻

感覺畫起來有困難= ="

因為山獸神是掌管生命的神

牠可以決定生命來 或 去

所以他踏到的地方 都會迅速冒出新芽 但離開之後 嫩芽又枯萎

因為看不太懂日文...大概是這樣吧!


To. 蒼之月牙銀狼
老宮的電影都很富有特殊意味喔

不過我還是不太懂霍爾  我想應該是在說反戰

這部是環保  環境的保護保育阿!


To. 寒霜
因為某貓不太會抓牠大隻的樣子= ='

無法阿@"@

雖然我覺得夜巨人時候的臉型我比較喜歡(炸

----------


## a70701111

嘎壓……
那個眼睛，把山獸神畫的好可愛阿。
可惜不能摸……XD
魔法公主在下也有看，只不過看的時候，年紀還太小不能想太多。
這張圖把森林跟主體都表現的很好喔。
在下很喜歡……

----------


## 喵咪貓

> 嘎壓……
> 那個眼睛，把山獸神畫的好可愛阿。
> 可惜不能摸……XD
> 魔法公主在下也有看，只不過看的時候，年紀還太小不能想太多。
> 這張圖把森林跟主體都表現的很好喔。
> 在下很喜歡……


撲

想摸嗎？ 可是觸感是滑滑的（因為是螢幕  （喂）



我剛開始看得時候也不是很清楚喔

是最近大一點之後在看老宮的作品

才突然看出了點心得

這時候才覺得 老宮要表達的東西真的是都滿明顯的

尤其風之谷要表達的反戰真的滿強的

不過最近有抓了漫畫版來看

才發現電影不過才演到漫畫的第二集的內容

總共有六集

每集都14X頁

跟電影比起來  要表達的主題真的是又更深刻了


說到這個

之前在網拍上有看到魔法公主的繪本的樣子﹦ ﹦“

不過沒有買就是 冏"

----------


## 鵺影

早期的翻譯-魔法公主裡面，
那隻白天猴臉鹿身、夜晚變成螢光巨人的生物，
被翻成「豬神」...(汗

具有掌握生命的誕生與死亡之能力，
除了口述之外，也可從許多劇情看出，
例如走路時的情形、男主角被拯救時的情形、最後滿山遍野綠意萌生的情形...。

----------


## a70701111

是阿……
穿破了還會被電死XD(因為是液晶)
漫畫版阿……
畫說宮崎駿的風之谷漫畫可拖了很久的時間才完成的嘎。
他的每一部動畫要代表的意義，其實都不難理解。
不過，漫畫版的風之谷都好大一本喔，不知道全集數購完要花多少COCO。

----------


## 喵咪貓

To. 鵺影
"豬神"!?(驚

(正在打量山獸神哪裡像豬...)

或許字幕打的時候位置錯誤

從山豬們打到山獸神身上去了...(汗





> 是阿……
> 穿破了還會被電死XD(因為是液晶)
> 漫畫版阿……
> 畫說宮崎駿的風之谷漫畫可拖了很久的時間才完成的嘎。
> 他的每一部動畫要代表的意義，其實都不難理解。
> 不過，漫畫版的風之谷都好大一本喔，不知道全集數購完要花多少COCO。


應該還不至於會馬上掛掉

如果正巧旁邊有人的話(咦?


漫畫絕版了

要買一套要去找網拍(昏

價錢

從之前的六百 看到現在一千多一點點 都有  冏"

好像打錯了...是七集的樣子(炸

----------

